# Prenatal Vitamins HELP!



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello, I need some help on what to look for in choosing prenatal vitamins. Since I am living in Asia it is very difficult for me to trust medication that doctors prescribe, even if it is a vitamin. My husband and I are thinking about starting a family so I am researching prenatal vitamins. I am IBC-D so I don't want anything that will trigger my symptoms. Some women on the site recommended GNC Prenatal Vitamins which have the following ingredients listed below this message. I am wondering if the magnesium is too high and will cause dirrhea? Any information will be helpful because I am IBS alone living abroad and not able to communicate. I will be looking for an English speaking doctor but they don't always believe or know what IBS is.GNC Prenatal Vitamins:Serving Size 2 tabletsServings Per Container 60 Amount Per Serving % DV ' Vitamin A (100% as beta-Carotene) 5000 IU 62% Vitamin C (as Ascorbic Acid) 150 mg 250% Vitamin D (as Cholecalciferol) 400 IU 100% Vitamin E (as natural d-alpha Tocopheryl Succinate) 20 IU 67% Thiamin (Vitamin B-1)(as Thiamin Hydrochloride) 1.5 mg 88% Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2) 1.7 mg 85% Niacin (as Niacinamide) 18 mg 90% Vitamin B-6 (as Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) 10 mg 400% Folic Acid 800 mcg 100% Vitamin B-12 (as Cyanocobalamin) 4 mcg 50% Biotin 35 mcg 12% Pantothenic Acid (as Calcium d-Pantothenate) 7 mg 70% Calcium (as Calcium Carbonate) 500 mg 38% Iron (as Ferrous Fumarate) 15 mg 83% Iodine (as Potassium Iodide) 150 mcg 100% Magnesium (as Magnesium Oxide) 200 mg 44% Zinc (as Zinc Oxide) 15 mg 100%Selenium (as Selenium Yeast) 70 mcg ** Copper (as Copper Gluconate) 2 mg ** Manganese (as Manganese Sulfate) 2 mg ** Chromium (as Chromium Yeast) 50 mcg ** Boron (as Boron Citrate) 150 mcg ** Choline (as Choline Bitartrate) 125 mcg ** Inositol 30 mcg ** ' Daily Value for pregnant/lactating women. ** Daily Value (DV) not established. Other Ingredients: Cellulose, Titanium Dioxide (Natural Mineral Whitener), Vegetable AcetoglyceridesNo Sugar, No Artificial Colors, No Artificial Flavors, No Preservatives, Sodium Free, No Wheat, No Gluten, No Soy, No DairyThank you for all your help! I am excited about trying to start a family! If there is a better recommendation on a different brand please let me know although it may be difficult to get shipped overseas. Is it safe to take a low dosage of immodium when trying to concieve or when pregnant?


----------



## mswoo877 (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi. Well when I had my dd I couldn't take Prenatal vitamins. I have a problem with digesting B12 complexes. So my dd just put me on Centrum. As long as you are getting Folic Acid which is most important when you are pregnant and eating right you'll be fine. Also in regards to IBS-D which I have IBS-A. Pregnancy actually slows it down. You'll find that when you are pregnant you'll have a lot more time between episodes, if you get them at all that is.Congratualtions on your journey and good luck.


----------



## mswoo877 (Feb 26, 2004)

DD is Darling Daughter by the way. She is 2 next month.


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

Calcium, Iron and Folate are important during pregnancy. Folate is important to help with the development of bubby's spinal cord, while calcium and iron are necessary to protect you - if you aren't getting enough in your diet, bubby will take calcium and iron from your body - possibly leaving you deficient. From the vitamin levels you mentioned above, you would need to get more calcium and iron from your diet - lots of red meat, dairy! Or if these exacerbate your IBS - Iron from: soy, fortified breakfast cereals and other foods, whole grain cereals, green leafy veges - eat with vitamin C as this helps to absorb the iron. Calcium: spinach, almonds, canned fish (eat the bones), fortified soy milk, tofu. Make sure that you are eating enough calories too - if your IBS makes it hard to eat, you may like to look into supplements like Ensure (not sure if they would have that over there though!)Good luck with your pregnancy!


----------

